# named update signed zone got 'receive_secure_serial: not exact' error



## xrise (Feb 17, 2022)

As the title, I have a zone with :

```
zone "example.com"
{
   //...
   dnssec...  maintain;
   //
   inline-signing yes;
}
```

and I update the domain's IP with nsupdate:

```
zone example.com
update delete some.example.com
update add some.example.com new_ip
send
```
I get the error:

```
Feb 17 16:10:56 bsdrise named[2992]: zone example.com/IN (signed): receive_secure_serial: not exact
```

So, how to fix this problem?


----------



## covacat (Feb 17, 2022)

see https://projects.duckcorp.org/projects/dc-admin/wiki/DNS
no idea if it works or not


----------



## xrise (Feb 18, 2022)

covacat said:


> see https://projects.duckcorp.org/projects/dc-admin/wiki/DNS
> no idea if it works or not


Thanks, it works.
And i dont know how it happens and it makes the ddns update unstable....


----------

